# Software > Linux >  html και php

## range

Καλημέρα παιδια θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σε δυο πράγματα . 
1. Κάποτε μου είχε φτιάξει ένα παλικάρι απο ένα άλλο φόρουμ τα αρχεία μου στο hotspot με ένα background που του είχα δώσει εγω , απλα το μόνο που δεν παίζει σωστά ειναι οτι οταν μπαίνεις απο κινητο το login form στο βγάζει σε λάθος σημείο ενώ απο pc ειναι όλα μια χαρα. 
2. στο site μου αν δοκιμάσετε να μπείτε με κινητο κατευθείαν ζουμαρει επάνω αριστερά κ ειναι ενοχλητικό . Πιστεύω για κάποιον που ξέρει λίγο καλα php και html ειναι παιχνιδάκι . Εγω κ που έχω φτάσει μέχρι εκει ειναι τρομερή βελτίωση  ::

----------


## range

> 2. στο site μου αν δοκιμάσετε να μπείτε με κινητο κατευθείαν ζουμαρει επάνω αριστερά κ ειναι ενοχλητικό . Πιστεύω για κάποιον που ξέρει λίγο καλα php και html ειναι παιχνιδάκι . Εγω κ που έχω φτάσει μέχρι εκει ειναι τρομερή βελτίωση


τουλάχιστον εδω δεν ξερει κάποιος  :Confused:

----------


## xtnd

Steile mou stoixeia na mpw otan paw spiti na sto ftiaksw. 

Nexus 4 with tapatalk...

----------


## range

> Steile mou stoixeia na mpw otan paw spiti na sto ftiaksw. 
> 
> Nexus 4 with tapatalk...


σου στελνω pm

----------


## range

> Steile mou stoixeia na mpw otan paw spiti na sto ftiaksw. 
> 
> Nexus 4 with tapatalk...


xtnd μαλον καπου το εχασες το πραμα  :Stick Out Tongue: . Καλα που ειχα backup και ολα ειναι ξανα εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ παντος

----------


## xtnd

Mono pou den exw mpei akoma giati twra girizw spiti. Ara den itan apo mena. 

Nexus 4 with tapatalk...

----------


## xtnd

Και σε δοκιμή να μπω στο Joomla έχω: Username and password do not match or you do not have an account yet.

----------


## range

Ναι γιατι έκανα backup . Καλα πως έγινε τότε. Κάποιος μου είχε δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην βάση . Τέλος παντον σου στέλνω με pm

----------


## range

Ευχαριστώ τον xtnd για ακομα μια φορά που μου έλυσε το προβλημα  ::   ::

----------

